# deer hunting survey



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the link http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07eez6d873jbp5olge/start



If link does not work go to www.finfeatherfur.com and click on banner ad on home page to get survey.


Please take a look at this and fill it out. Its a survey put on by the fin and whitetails unlimited that will be presented to the ODNR at the spring conference. its a chance to let our voices be heard everyone


----------



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

buel78 said:


> Here is the link http://survey.constantcontact.com/survey/a07eez6d873jbp5olge/start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It appears that I need 3 posts in order to use a hyperlink so please cut and paste the web address to go directly to the survey, sorry about that!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buel78 said:


> It appears that I need 3 posts in order to use a hyperlink so please cut and paste the web address to go directly to the survey, sorry about that!!!


Your link worked fine........


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Why is it mandated to enter name address n more on this survey?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Got to sell them contacts.


----------



## buel78 (Mar 4, 2007)

bobk said:


> Got to sell them contacts.


I didn't realize it was mandatory. They are giving away gift cards at the end of the February so this way they have a means of contacting the winners


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I started it. It's so ridiculous I couldn't even finish. They're simply fishing for cherry picked "data". Not surprised I guess.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I gave a valid email address. They won't be selling my address or phone number as I didn't give accurate information for that.


----------

